# Terrible muscle pain



## knothappy

Yesterday I sprayed my outside of my house for ants...carrying a gallon of home defense while spraying with the other arm. This pain is scaring me that iam having a heart attack....pain in its muscles of my upper arms and all across my chest, shoulders also hurt awful......wow can doing something like this cause all this pain...I know I get some pain after kneeing dough, or hanging up loathes..but this.


----------



## BQ

Wow Knot! So sorry to hear this! Darn ants! If you are having any shortness of breath or other signs of cardiac trouble.. by all means call 911 or your Dr. But I have heard from other Fibro gals that this can happen to them too. Doesn't take much to freak their muscles out. And I experienced something similiar when I was spraying for weeds... I didn't think carrying the jug and using the sprayer would bother me at all... HOWever.. just doing it for a while brought back the flexor tendonitis in both wrists. This was two weeks ago and I'm still having trouble. I wore my wrist braces for a few days. .... and now still at night. Amazing what a small thing might wreck!

If you have any Capsacin or Mineral Ice or BioFreeze.. I would apply liberally. What a pain for you!

Hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## knothappy

Wow two weeks of pain! Just from something like we did. Darn weeds and ants did us in. Yes I love bio freeze and used it last night... Hope you feel better too.


----------



## spazzy

Hello, knothappy! (What a clever play on words.....I'm lovin' it!)

I am an undiagnosed fibromyalgia sufferer. I will be visiting a doctor as soon as my health insurance kicks in April 1st. I meet the criteria, for sure, and I can pinpoint when it all started.

I wanted to share with you some experience I've had with overusing my upper arm muscles.

One autumn, my husband and I cleared my mother-in-law's yard of a lot of leaves. He used the leaf blower, but I raked. And I raked for about 5 hours straight.

That evening, the pain in my upper arms, shoulders, and across my chest and upper back was excruciating. Every muscle hurt and ached so much that all I could do was sit and cry. And that's highly unusual for me! They were extremely sore when I tried gentle massage, and they just ached and ached and ached. I took hot showers and let the water just beat down on my poor muscles, and that helped a bit. But the soreness and the aching lasted for days.

So, believe me, I have a lot of empathy for you. I wouldn't wish that type of pain on anyone. My husband just couldn't understand it. But he had not raked for 5 hours straight, nor is he a fibro sufferer. (Sometimes that's the part I find most bothersome--the lack of support from loved ones.) But I can tell you that the pain can be bad enough so that you can't sleep, and all you can think about is the pain.

As BQ wisely said, it you are experiencing any other symptoms besides pain (sweating, shortness of breath, nausea, etc.) then definitely don't hestitate......see a doctor or visit your ER. You don't want to take any chances with your health.

But I wanted to share with you that I have experienced symptoms very much like yours after using my muscles. Best of luck to you! Please let us know how you finally got some relief.

Hope you feel better very soon!


----------

